# Purchase Fresh Shrimp?



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I've heard rumors that you can purchase Shrimp off the boats as they come in. I know they would openly do so in Texas but I haven't seen anyone doing it here. 

I live in the Navarre area so I could head West to Pensacola, East to Destin, or North to Milton. Anyone aware of shrimp boats selling off the boats as they unload? I really don't want to travel all of the way over to Alabama if I can help it.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think you can beat Joe Patti's price and freshness. Go to their website and they have their prices listed.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

What do you mean by "fresh" ?
The bigger commercial shrimp boats go out for 24hrs or days at a time.
And those freeze all before going to the likes of Joe Patti's.

Fresh, never frozen shrimp most likely needs to be from a small time shrimper that does not do overnighters.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I was hoping for "not previously frozen" and also that the price would be better buying it straight from the source versus the middleman.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Have seen em on the side of 331 in Freeport? Boat backed up selling them!


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Jaster! I appreciate the info.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

That one on 331 his boat never leaves the dock, he buys em in destin an sells um to tourists, best I found was at maria's hy 90 pensacola


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sea Raptor said:


> That one on 331 his boat never leaves the dock, he buys em in destin an sells um to tourists, best I found was at maria's hy 90 pensacola


That's not true.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Sea Raptor said:


> That one on 331 his boat never leaves the dock, he buys em in destin an sells um to tourists, best I found was at maria's hy 90 pensacola


 You know this how? Most shrimpers do their shrimping at night, so if it's always there in the day, it would make sense.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Either way, I enjoyed the 12 lbs I bought from them a couple years back! I preffer crawfish though!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Used to be one at lower Palafox facing the port, in that area. Few Vietnamese go out, but you have to know who they are to make a connection. Sort of like someone knows someone that knows someone that has a phone number. All legite, but hooking up is tough.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Best shrimp I have had were purchased fresh off a boat in bayou Chico a few years back. A close second were found down in Venice, also fresh off the boat.


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

*maybe I got it wrong*



Splittine said:


> That's not true.


In 06 I got a bad batch when I was there, no disrepect to anyone,maybe another boat, but as a lifelong resident here don't know of anyone that sells last night catch anymore,good luck:whistling:


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I appreciate all in info guys. I was hoping for someone a bit closer but these are still great.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to the Prop shop on Navy Blvd. The owner's son has a shrimp license and he sells them like you want.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Thanks JS!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't found any where close to purchase shrimp off the docks. When i worked over in MS we would go to the docks in Ocean Springs or Biloxi right behind the Hard Rock and purchase our shrimp right from the boats. Also if your over New Orleans way we always stop in at Westwego and purchase our fresh shrimp. I know those are not close but i hope it helps.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Several folks at Bon Secur have boats and stores, it's not buying them off the boat but really close. The Plash family has been in the business for quite a long time over there and as far as know still catch at least some of what is in the store. Most however are going to be frozen on the boat, regardless of where they come from.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The small family owned boat situation is the only way your going to find fresh shrimp IF you can find somebody doing it. The bigger boats now have what they call IQF (Instant Quick Freeze) systems on board using liquid nitrogen. Because of the price of fuel it is in there best interest to be able to stay out for longer periods using this method. I know years ago I used to be on several small mom and pop call list for the fresh stuff, but over time they have all dissapeared. Good luck with your search and let us know if you do find a nice supply of fresh caught. I am sure that many of us would be interested.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to buy all of my shrimp off of a couple of boats next to my marina on Bayou Chico. They are working on their boats right now. I'll post up when they start shrimping. I love Pensacola Bay shrimp!!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

:whistling:bubba gump?


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

LITECATCH said:


> I used to buy all of my shrimp off of a couple of boats next to my marina on Bayou Chico. They are working on their boats right now. I'll post up when they start shrimping. I love Pensacola Bay shrimp!!


Thanks Lite Catch


----------

